
Scaling the company with the waggle dance - makkina
https://medium.com/@makkina/scaling-the-company-with-the-waggle-dance-e6d59737a68#.oeci2si88
======
kirstjn
A great article about how a self organising company actually gets organised!

~~~
makkina
Thanks, this is our culture. We're strongly influenced by the nature.

------
cridelre
is there a book that outlines the analogy between corporates and nature?

~~~
makkina
I am working on it. Do you want a preview?

